# [iptables - of topic] manual

## Theasker

Estoy intentando meterme un poco con el firewall.

¿Alguien sabe un tutorial para principiantes?

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## quilosaq

La tienes en gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

----------

## Theasker

ya la he visto esa guía pero no es para principiantes, no explica paso a paso lo que hace cada cosa y como hacer cositas sencillas y poco a poco avanzar, hace una configuración del firewall específica para lo que quiere la guía pero no explica casi nada de iptables.

Es la primera guía que miré

----------

## Luciernaga

Ahí tienes otra ...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/articles/dynamic-iptables-firewalls.xml

... pero si quieres te puedo poner las reglas del firewall que uso en Gentoo para enrutador con conexión DHCP ... y me sirve para otras distros también ... solo tienes que cambiar pocas cositas. por ejemplo, la dirección de tu red local ... es el siguiente:

----------

## Theasker

muchas gracias pero lo que quiero es aprender a usarlo, para varias cosas:

La primera y más importante para mi y para poder configurar lo que yo quiera en mi gentoo y modificar cuando cree algun servidor redireccionar a otros ordenadores de casa, no se, muchas cosas.

La segunda, porque estoy estudiando y me entra para el examen y así me sirve de escusa para la primera razón.

Además que es una de las cosas que tenía pendientes desde que empecé con linux.

Muchas gracias de todas formas aunque ... si lo tienes bien comentado, pues no me importaría como ejemplos para enterarme un poco más.

----------

## Luciernaga

Demasiado rápido me has respondido ... amigo ...

Estaba escribiendo el mensaje y para completarlo me he tenido que cambiar de máquina, bueno agrego lo siguiente:

Mi iptables ...

iptables -F

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P FORWARD DROP

export LAN=eth1

export WAN=eth0

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i ${LAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i lo -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport domain ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0 -j DROP

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${LAN} -s 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${WAN} -d 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${WAN} -j MASQUERADE

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/rp_filter ; do echo 1 > $f ; done

/etc/init.d/iptables save

rc-update add iptables default

Aquí solo tendrás que cambiar las IPs de tu red local y el nombre de las interfaces ... por supuesto esta es la configuración de un iptables para enrutador/servidor en modo DHCP y va acompañado de otras configuraciones en 'dnsmasq.conf' y 'sysctl.conf' ... también en la configuración de las interfaces de red (/etc/conf.d/net).

Existen diversos manuales de iptables en la red y puede ser tan sencillo y tan complejo como sepas configurarlo ...

http://ipset.netfilter.org/iptables.man.html

http://www.pello.info/filez/firewall/iptables.html

http://man.cx/iptables( :Cool: 

http://es.tldp.org/Manuales-LuCAS/doc-iptables-firewall/doc-iptables-firewall-html/

Espero que te sirva ... saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Theasker

Muchísimas gracias y ya de paso, qué hacen estas líneas?

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport domain ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Muchísimas gracias y ya de paso, qué hacen estas líneas? 
> 
> iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT 
> ...

 

La primera rechaza las conexiones bootps (DHCP) que entren por una interfaz que no sea la de la LAN (eth1) y la segunda rechaza las conexiones domain (DNS) que entren por una interfaz que no sea la de la LAN (eth1).

Puedes echar un vistazo a esto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=12#doc_chap5

Salu2.

----------

## Stolz

https://github.com/Stolz/linux-cheat-sheets/blob/master/iptables.md

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Amigos, se nos olvidó lo MÁS IMPORTANTE para que el compañero pueda comprender iptables.

Lo primero y esencial es ver como "trata" el kernel a los paquetes entrantes-salientes. Imagenes:

http://netvulcano.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/tables_traverse.jpg?w=780

http://static.flickr.com/38/101282474_36f59123dc.jpg?v=0

Y de paso otro howto  que he encontrado por ahí.

http://netvulcano.wordpress.com/2008/12/03/netfilter-iptables-iii/

Un saludo.

----------

